# Simcity 2013 Question



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Samsung Chromebook 11.6. Will the new Simcity 2013 digital download game run on my Chromebook? I have looked everywhere for info and I cannot find any about it on a Chromebook. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't believe so. Simcity requires a Windows or Mac environment to run.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

computer games won't work on google os...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Someone actually bought a chromebook? But, why?


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

its fairly cheap if you are a student.


----------

